# how much snow?



## lovedr79 (Jan 23, 2016)

how much snow do you have? we have about about 22" in Harrisonburg, Va.


----------



## Capt1972 (Jan 23, 2016)

Zero!


----------



## riverbud55 (Jan 23, 2016)

never heard of the stuff,,,,  65 here today


----------



## Steve A W (Jan 23, 2016)

I feel sorry for Ya'll out on the east end.
We've only had about 4" so far this winter.
It's really kinda creepy, only about a couple feet 
short of normal.
All of Ya'll take care and be careful.

Steve A W


----------



## Jim (Jan 23, 2016)

3-4 inches so far, seems it's just hovering over Us.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 23, 2016)

We've got right around 8" here in North Nashville. Feel bad for yall farther on the east coast.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 24, 2016)

I got about 10" in Halifax, VA.


----------



## KMixson (Jan 24, 2016)

We had a very very light snowfall Saturday morning but it didn't stick.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 24, 2016)

None for me :beer: but my family in south west PA got hit hard over 20 inches


----------



## overboard (Jan 24, 2016)

Little over 18 inches around Palmerton Pa.


----------



## Bigwrench (Jan 24, 2016)

About 8" still here on top of an inch of ice in southwest Va on the Tn border. Glad its over.


----------



## lugoismad (Jan 24, 2016)

5" or so here in Southern Ohio.


----------



## gillhunter (Jan 24, 2016)

A dusting, so of course everything was shut down. As a relocated northerner I get a kick out of it.


----------



## hildebrandr990 (Jan 24, 2016)

35" with 5 foot drifts here in Frederick,md

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigwrench (Jan 24, 2016)

hildebrandr990 said:


> 35" with 5 foot drifts here in Frederick,md
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I've been up there in bad storms before and I know it ain't no fun. Spent many hours at Montgomery College and got stuck in the red roof inn once , opened my door that morning and like 3' of snow had drifted up against the door ! Hope you stay safe and warm.


----------



## BigTerp (Jan 25, 2016)

36" in about 36 hours in Falling Waters, WV. Kept ahead of it pretty well and we were completely dug out by yesterday morning. A lot of beer, movies and crappy food kept us going through the weekend. Top 3 snowstorm that I can remember in my 34 years.

My back porch






This was Saturday evening. Still got a few inches on top of it.





Duck season is in through this Saturday. My boat isn't getting dug out by then though  





After a few hours running the snowblower.


----------



## JMichael (Jan 25, 2016)

I know this is not your typical snow but having to deal with a good bit of snow every winter would be enough to make me move. LoL I mean I love it if I want to ski or go tubing but I'll travel to it when and if I ever feel like I want to do those things again. I don't see how you guys that live in the heavy annual snow areas do it. Hope all endured it OK and that everyone has power back and all.

We got a light dusting (barely enough to turn the ground white) of snow on top of what looked like about 1/4" of ice that came down in the form of freezing rain. Roads refroze the first night and most of the back roads were clear enough to use after 2 days of sun.


----------



## -CN- (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm in central Wisconsin and only shoveled snow twice this year. Was less than 2 inches both times. 
But with the constant frigid temperatures, the snow is all still here. About 4 inches of it.


----------



## hankthecrank (Jan 25, 2016)

Big Terp, I'm across the state on the Ohio river outside Parkersburg, we got about 14 inches. We haven't had a snow in the 30"s since 93. My cousin lived in Falling Waters, worked for the power company. He retired , went to NC. Just got some ice down there. I ran the snow blower all day yesterday, work for the local school system . Took today off to play in my shop. Hank


----------

